# Biden: "Putin criminale, a processo." Ucraina, lettera scritta con sangue: "Attivare No Fly Zone.""



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2022)

Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:

"Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
Chiedo un processo per Putin."
Il Pentagono sulla responsabilità russa a Bucha: "Il Pentagono non può confermarlo in modo indipendente ma allo stesso tempo non siamo nella posizione di confutare tali affermazioni".

La risposta del Cremlino: "Biden chiede un processo per crimini di guerra, ottima idea, si inizi con i bombardamenti sulla Jugoslavia e l'occupazione dell'Iraq"

Un gruppo di militari ucraini di Odessa scrive una lettera con il proprio sangue alla Corte per i Diritti dell'Uomo, chiedendo all'occidente di attivare la no fly zone.

Nel frattempo l'UE si prepara a nuove drastiche sanzioni economiche. Ma la Germania frena sul gas:
"Vogliamo diventare il prima possibile indipendenti dalle importazioni di energia dalla Russia e la Germania sosterrà ulteriori sanzioni alla Russia, ma al momento non è possibile tagliare le forniture di gas."


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2022)

riporto ultimo post

*ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo

"Siamo molto dipendenti dal gas russo e penso che tutte le sanzioni che colpiscono noi più di quanto colpiscano la Russia non sarebbero giuste
Quanto sta accadendo in Ucraina è estremamente duro, ma quando si parla di sanzioni bisogna restare freddi e se una sanzione ti danneggia di più dell'altra parte allora non è la direzione giusta"*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:
> 
> "Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
> Chiedo un processo per Putin."
> ...


Pazzi! Speriamo che le elezioni in Francia vadano a quel posto a Micron, così magari si calmano un po'.


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:
> 
> "Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
> Chiedo un processo per Putin."
> Il Pentagono sulla responsabilità russa a Bucha: "Il Pentagono non può confermarlo in modo indipendente ma allo stesso tempo non siamo nella posizione di confutare tali affermazioni".


di nuovo viene moderato dal Pentagono, fuori controllo
da che pulpito...lo dicesse il Costa Rica senza esercito per proteggere la natura, ma con il curriculum USA...


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto ultimo post
> 
> *ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo
> 
> ...


Ah davvero? Attendo al varco i "si deve fare come l'Austria che tutela il proprio paese". Non spingete dai


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:
> 
> "Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
> Chiedo un processo per Putin."
> ...



Questi sono gli sforzi di Biden per la pace? Per me dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:
> 
> "Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
> Chiedo un processo per Putin."
> ...


Ben istruiti dall'attore comico al comando, come ho già scritto, si salvi più gente possibile e a zelecoso e ai suoi tirapiedi ci pensi pure putin.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah davvero? Attendo al varco i "si deve fare come l'Austria che tutela il proprio paese". Non spingete dai



Ma figurati se i nostri contraddicono i padroni.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto ultimo post
> 
> *ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo
> 
> ...


Fortuna che qualcuno ragiona pensando al proprio popolo in primis, peccato non siano italiani
D'accordo invece sul processare tutti, indistintamente.


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah davvero? Attendo al varco i "si deve fare come l'Austria che tutela il proprio paese". Non spingete dai


Io dissi dal giorno 1 che l'Italia si sarebbe dovuta fare gli affari suoi sullo Swift...ma sono stato etichettato come filorusso amico-fratello-pattodisangue di Putin...non ne capisco granché di geopolitica ma di una cosa sono certo: voi, inteso come forum e come "opinione comune", non capite niente di sanzioni...detto questo: SANZIONIAMOOOO!!!! (tipo l' "attaccareee" del Bresidente Berlusconi)


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se i nostri contraddicono i padroni.


Pensavo più ai cittadini che, quando l'Austria mise l'obbligo vaccinale "duri" (salvo poi scoprire che era tutta una ciofeca), in pompa magna col petto in fuori andava a farsi tatuare sul cuore la bandiera austriaca al grido di seguire il lori esempio. Stranamente quando é decaduto tutto ciò hanno corretto il tiro attuando quella australiana perché aveva cacciato novax djokovic. Sarà stato un refuso di pensiero, Austria, Australia, alla fine si somigliano


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io dissi dal giorno 1 che l'Italia si sarebbe dovuta fare gli affari suoi sullo Swift...ma sono stato etichettato come filorusso amico-fratello-pattodisangue di Putin...non ne capisco granché di geopolitica ma di una cosa sono certo: voi, inteso come forum e come "opinione comune", non capite niente di sanzioni...detto questo: SANZIONIAMOOOO!!!! (tipo l' "attaccareee" del Bresidente Berlusconi)


Ma tu sei nazista, complottaro e antipiddino, te lo meriti


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto ultimo post
> 
> *ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo
> 
> ...


Qualcuno sa utilizzare il cervello, caspita!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Aprile 2022)

A quando il processo a Biden e generali per l'uccisione di 10 bambini e un uomo in afghanistan?


----------



## kekkopot (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di fuoco di Biden contro Putin:
> 
> "Ricorderete che sono stato criticato per aver detto che Putin è un criminale di guerra, un uomo brutale, ora la verità la vedete in quello che è successo a Bucha. Non è un genocidio ma sono crimini di guerra.
> Chiedo un processo per Putin."
> ...


Biden si vede che cerca la pace.
Grande risposta dei russi questa volta... nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A quando il processo a Biden e generali per l'uccisione di 10 bambini e un uomo in afghanistan?


Erano vite insignificanti, le hanno portate via i buoni.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto ultimo post
> 
> *ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo
> 
> ...


Grandissimo! Questo è un uomo con le palle e non un finto buonista


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli sforzi di Biden per la pace? Per me dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come Putin.


Biden è totalmente demente.
Questo pazzo vuole la guerra.
Ottima risposta del Cremlino comunque. Io fossi un americano starei zitto sempre, si sono macchiati di ogni atrocità


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A quando il processo a Biden e generali per l'uccisione di 10 bambini e un uomo in afghanistan?


-

Campa cavallo...
Qualcuno dimentica che gli USA non hanno pagato nemmeno per quanto fatto - in tempo di pace - in Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Biden è totalmente demente.
> Questo pazzo vuole la guerra.
> Ottima risposta del Cremlino comunque. Io fossi un americano starei zitto sempre, si sono macchiati di ogni atrocità



Ingrato. I loro erano massacri a fin di bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2022)

*La Russia annuncia una conferenza stampa sugli eventi di Bucha che si terrà a New York.*


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia annuncia una conferenza stampa sugli eventi di Bucha che si terrà a New York.*



Sentiamo cosa hanno da dire.


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Non ho capito, la Russia su presenta a New York???

comunque, esistono sanzioni solo per il gas??? Non possono toccare altro???


----------



## Swaitak (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sentiamo cosa hanno da dire.


chissà le dichiarazioni dello scorreggione poi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Aprile 2022)

*New York Times: immagini satellitari dimostrano corpi in strada a Buha già dal 19 Marzo, via via aumentando fino a fine marzo, smentendo le dichiarazioni del Cremlino *


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

C’è servant of the people su la 7 ahajajaj
Che trash assoluto


----------



## vota DC (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli sforzi di Biden per la pace? Per me dovrebbe essere rinchiuso come Putin.


Quando Putin ha abbattuto l'aereo presidenziale polacco si è messo ad elogiare i russi perché ha favorito il premier sinistroide filorusso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, la Russia su presenta a New York???
> 
> comunque, esistono sanzioni solo per il gas??? Non possono toccare altro???


Penso alle nazioni unite


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2022)

stasera era meglio se guardavo davvero Zelensky


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sentiamo cosa hanno da dire.


Idiozie, dato che immagini satellitari mostrano cadaveri abbandonati in strada da settimane, da quando i russi erano li.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma l'immagine del povero tizio con la bici preso a cannonate? 
Ma questi russi sono dei pazzi comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky all'ONU: "Chiedo una Norimberga per Putin. Se le vostre parole sono vuote, tanto vale che vi sciogliete."*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky all'ONU: "Chiedo una Norimberga per Putin. Se le vostre parole sono vuote, tanto vale che vi sciogliete."*




Qualcuno gli spiega che non è il padrone del Mondo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli spiega che non è il padrone del Mondo?



Se si candidasse per le presidenziali USA rischierebbe di vincere, vista la gente che votano lì.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky all'ONU: "Chiedo una Norimberga per Putin. Se le vostre parole sono vuote, tanto vale che vi sciogliete."*


Che sia maledetto il macellaio di Mosca.. che disastro che ha creato ragazzi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riporto ultimo post
> 
> *ministro Finanze austriaco mette veto su sanzioni energia legate al gas russo
> 
> ...


Noi invece non siamo dipendenti dal gas russo, produciamo energia con le scorregge quotidiane dei nostri politici, grazie alle quali riusciamo a sfruttare le pale eoliche.


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

*Domenico Quirico:

"I russi stanno usando un millesimo della loro forza distruttiva, forse solo a Mariupol abbiamo visto cosa potrebbero fare.
La capacità organizzativa è un'altra cosa, può darsi abbiano sbagliato l'organizzazione dell'invasione
L'interlocutore di Putin è Biden, di Zelensky non giene frega nulla
La doppia tragedia degli ucraini è che sono al tempo stesso le vittime e lo strumento di questa guerra"*


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi invece non siamo dipendenti dal gas russo, produciamo energia con le scorregge quotidiane dei nostri politici, grazie alle quali riusciamo a sfruttare le pale eoliche.


Questione di giorni e subiremo le controsanzioni dei maiali russi, poi voglio vedere se è più facile aggirare la moneta o la carenza di gas


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Domenico Quirico:
> 
> "I russi stanno usando un millesimo della loro forza distruttiva, forse solo a Mariupol abbiamo visto cosa potrebbero fare.
> La capacità organizzativa è un'altra cosa, può darsi abbiano sbagliato l'organizzazione dell'invasione
> ...



Che la “vera“ guerra sia tra USA e Russia lo hanno capito tutti o quasi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky all'ONU: "Chiedo una Norimberga per Putin. Se le vostre parole sono vuote, tanto vale che vi sciogliete."*



Non l'ha ordinato ?
Strano.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Spero sempre di alzarmi una mattina sapendo che il macellaio moscovita s'è svegliato freddo.
In quel caso, doppia e tripla colazione!


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky all'ONU: "Chiedo una Norimberga per Putin. Se le vostre parole sono vuote, tanto vale che vi sciogliete."*


Ma questo ha idea di come funziona il mondo?
Mah


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Tra l' altro ho appena scoperto che uno di quelli che dice che quella Ucraina è una fiction, indovinate chi è?

Carlo Freccero




Ma chi l' avrebbe mai detto!


----------



## Baba (5 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *New York Times: immagini satellitari dimostrano corpi in strada a Buha già dal 19 Marzo, via via aumentando fino a fine marzo, smentendo le dichiarazioni del Cremlino *


Ma non avevano armato e arruolato tutti gli uomini ? Chiedo perché ho letto che erano corpi di civili disarmati. Chi sono i civili in Ucraina in questo momento? Solo donne, anziani e bambini giusto?


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

se l'italia un giorno venisse invasa (lasciamo perdere la russia..diciamo paese x..ma con una dinamica uguale a questa) piu che agli invasori dovremmo occuparci di chi è dalla parte degli invasori

non ho dubbi su questo


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro ho appena scoperto che uno di quelli che dice che quella Ucraina è una fiction, indovinate chi è?
> 
> Carlo Freccero
> 
> ...


uno che dice che è una fiction è red ronnie..


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

*crescita PIL italiano passa da 4.7 a sotto 3%., pronto DEF di guerra al ministero Finanze*

*Misiani (PD): "Il deficit per il partito democratico non è più un tabù"*


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

che spettacolo, i primi a sostenere Monti quando lo mise in Costituzione...basta la spilletta ucraina per rinnegare 10 anni


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2022)

Hanno fatto vedere le interviste dopo la "Liberazione".. stupri torture e quant'altro.. troppo vero per pensare anche ad una specie di circo orchestrato ragazzi dai.. okay tutto. Okay UFO, Zombie fanstasmi.. ma questa no

Vergognoso.. che sia chiaro, vale per questi pazzi russi ma vale ance per i soldati americani con i civili del medioriente non sono meglio dell'IS


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

*Borrell e Von der Leyen vogliono andare a Kiev

intanto la Commissione minaccia la Polonia, se non fa la riforma magistratura che diciamo niente PNRR*


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

*Cina all'ONU:*
*
"Cina non condanna la Russia per le scene di Bucha.*
*Non strumentalizzare le immagini, fare un'indagine indipendente"*


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

purtroppo l'indagine indipendente sembra una chimera, perchè ho letto che ci sono gli ispettori ucraini pure insieme a quelli europei
gli ucraini sono parte in causa, non possono essere coinvolti nell'indagine
non puoi accusare e indagare al tempo stesso...

possono farne un'altra per conto loro, ma non stare insieme in quella indipendente


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina all'ONU:*
> *
> "Cina non condanna la Russia per le scene di Bucha.*
> *Non strumentalizzare le immagini, fare un'indagine indipendente"*



È guerra all' occidente comunque.
Sperando di essere all' apice e che non si vada oltre.

Ok non stare dalla parte Ucraina, ma nemmeno il più prostituito dei prostituti intellettuali
può non condannare i russi.

È già scritto che il prossimo secolo sarà a matrice orientale, c è poco da fare, ma qui siamo allo step oltre.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È guerra all' occidente comunque.
> Sperando di essere all' apice e che non si vada oltre.
> 
> Ok non stare dalla parte Ucraina, ma nemmeno il più prostituito dei prostituti intellettuali
> ...


ce ne sono tanti anche tra gli italiani che non condannano la russia figurati tra i cinesi..


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È guerra all' occidente comunque.
> Sperando di essere all' apice e che non si vada oltre.
> 
> Ok non stare dalla parte Ucraina, ma nemmeno il più prostituito dei prostituti intellettuali
> ...


L'unico barlume di difesa dell'occidente, piaccia o meno, era Trump. In ogni caso, più della Russia, temo la Cina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *crescita PIL italiano passa da 4.7 a sotto 3%., pronto DEF di guerra al ministero Finanze
> 
> Misiani (PD): "Il deficit per il partito democratico non è più un tabù"*



Sono felici perché ora possono scaricare tutte le colpe sulla guerra, quando a gennaio c'era già il segno meno nella produzione. Il problema grave per il nostro paese sarà proprio questo, ricondurre tutti i problemi alla guerra non risolvendo una mazza di nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono felici perché ora possono scaricare tutte le colpe sulla guerra, quando a gennaio c'era già il segno meno nella produzione. Il problema grave per il nostro paese sarà proprio questo, ricondurre tutti i problemi alla guerra non risolvendo una mazza di nulla



Non abboccare a chi fa credere che ci sia una minima chance che l'Italia (ma comunque tutto l' occidente) possa ascrivere segni positivi nel medio futuro. 

Non c è la minima possibilità, l'occidente è in declino.
Non si può tornare indietro e non c è soluzione "normale" possibile.
È oserei dire matematico. 

Dovremmo farcene una ragione tutti, partendo da chi comanda, e trovare il modo migliore per andare avanti.
Punto.

Le uniche crescite possibili in occidente, sono artificiose.

E non lo dico con tono accusatorio verso qualcuno, semplicemente c' est la viè.
La ruota gira, e la nostra gira al contrario a medio termine.

L'occidente è SATURO, da qualunque punto di vista lo si guardi, dal puro e mero lato economico, a quello sociale, a quello morale, a quello mentale 
Siamo saturi.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2022)

Che robe mamma mia ..


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutto finto
> sono attori
> colpa di zelenski



Non cambia niente, non riesco a stupirmi.

È una guerra, non mi aspettavo altro.

Non è vedendo civili torturati o peggio che cambia di una virgola qualcosa.

Il problema resta ed è alla fonte, il resto è tragico e scontato contorno.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Che si immagina la gente?
Fiorellini e unicorni?
Ovvio ci siano solo MORTE e distruzione.

Vladimiro il furioso sta distruggendo un paese intero a gratis.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

*No ragazzi, niente foto del genere.
Ne trovate fin troppe su Internet, non c'è bisogno di metterle qui.*


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Chissà se per Orsini sono morti abbastanza bambini almeno per imporre le sanzioni.

Era il suo metodo di parametrarle se non erro.


----------

